# Candy Corn Killed While Exploring Pre-season



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*This folks is why Candy Corn needs to stay indoors at all costs until October. 
CC, You are still too young and you are not ready to enter the streets yet.  
While some understand, most will not accept you before the season begins. You will be thrown into the streets to be forgotten, die alone or possibly killed.*








_*Such a shame...so young.
May this un-identified candy corn rest in peace.*_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

At least while Candy Corn was here on earth he had lead a colorful life and reminded us that the most wonderful time of the year is coming and we should celebrate it to the fullest.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

this is tooo funny!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks BH for bringing a smile to my face today!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*heheh NP.
I saw this on my outing yesterday so I took a picture.
I was saddened. 
People were looking at me like "WTF is this guy doing?"
lol*


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I think thats a really nice picture! I like the colors and texture of the road against the squished candy korn. I know, I have a weird taste.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I think you should put a warning up when you post a photo of such graphic content. This took me completely off guard and I may need a few minutes to pull myself together.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

RIP, Candy Corn.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_LOL!
I know Im sorry. I just want people to see the truth...the reality of premature release into the summer season. Its a sad & sick reality my friends._



octoberist said:


> I think you should put a warning up when you post a photo of such graphic content. This took me completely off guard and I may need a few minutes to pull myself together.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A Eulogy:

Corny wasn't just a piece of candy to us,
He was a legend. My earliest memory of Corny
was when he was flung into a Trick or Treat bag,
giddy at the prospect of being consumed by someone
who loved Halloween. It was what he was made for,
he was sure of it. The months past, and he saw the friends he made
in the Trick or Treat bag disappear one by one,
happy in the knowledge that they were fulfilling thier destinys.
What happened next is anyones guess, but one day he woke up 
in a different kind of bag, surrounded by thugs that smelled like
garbage. Pressed by the weight of them, he saw his chance..
the only chance a candy corn could hope for in this his moment of dread.
A torn corner in his otherwise white plastic prison led to his eventual escape.
He rolled and bounced a few times, and landed on what seemed like
a new universe, grey and bumpy. He scarcely had time to marvel at the new world when he was met with his unfortunate demise. The kid in the large sneaker never saw him, nor heard him scream his little candycorn scream
before releasing his last corn-like aroma into the pre-autumn air.
We will miss you Corny, the best, bravest little Candycorn in the world.
Rest in sweet peace.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

(_wipes away tear_)...

That was beautiful.

Sleep now, little Candy Corn. The world was a better place having known you.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*At least he *__*has family.

Mmmm....family.*_


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

You guys have way too much time on your hands.

LMFAO

:0


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Such a sweet thang...


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

He is survived by his wife Connie and two kids CeeCee and Corny.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That portrait will go nicely next to the open casket viewing. ( Runs out of room weeping..)


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*Dont forget, all his other children he had. But that was another life with another wife...as you can see.*_


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

only a real halloween-er would eat candy corn off season. Rock on!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> *heheh NP.
> I saw this on my outing yesterday so I took a picture.
> I was saddened.
> People were looking at me like "WTF is this guy doing?"
> lol*


People on this forum are looking at you like "WTF is this guy doing"


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*Hey just because you cant stomach the reality that is candy corn killing doesn't mean that others like us have to turn their head to the truth. 
You know its happening, its time to deal with it.  
No more stepping on Candy Corn!
The police even turn their backs on them.
Its us, the people who have to stand up for Candy Corn around the world.
We need to get the message out there!
I refuse to let this go un-noticed.
* CORNIES UNITE!!*
*_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't want to mention this, but I saw your kid pulling this from the street and eating it...sorry!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*NOOoooooOOOOOOooooOOOOOooooo!!!!

What have I created!?
A monster!!
A MONSTErrrrrRRRRRRRRR!!!*


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_Wait....never mind. 
Thats what I hoped for anyways.
A little mini wolfy. 
So I guess he is a monster.

*What have I created!?
A HUMAAAAAaaAAAaaaNNnnn!!!!!
NooOOoooOOooooo!!!*
_



Big Howlin said:


> *NOOoooooOOOOOOooooOOOOOooooo!!!!
> 
> What have I created!?
> A monster!!
> A MONSTErrrrrRRRRRRRRR!!!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

lmao!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*You Nut!*


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Crazy, just crazy. Thanks for the laugh, thank goodness nobody at work looked at me laughing, how do you explain that you're reading a forum thread about dead candy corn?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Do we really need such graphic pictures on the forum? I won't sleep for a week now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just adopted a whole bag of candycorn today...I nearly ate them all!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Good for you DM.
We need more good people like you.
You didn't drop any did you?
*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Heheh..nope.


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

If that were a carmel apple candy corn I'd eat it


----------

